# Spur-elbow 6/22-6/23



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Spur-elbow 6/22-6/23 *Pics added**

Left sat night from Pensacola and headed straight for spur. Put out the sword baits out around 12:30. Drifted all night without a single bite. Water color was green/blue. Woke up to storms surrounding us. Put the spread out bright and early and started trolling. 20 mins into it, the flat line with the jet head black bart gets drilled and fish on. A good 45 min later we boated a 80lb or so white marlin. Couple picks and away she went. Spread goes back out and 30 min later double hook up on 2 dolphin. The bull Jumped off and boated a nice 30 lbs cow. We found the fad out there again on top of the canyon (it had moved alittle since last trip) and saw some smaller yellow fin jumping around that area, but produced 0. Big storm started brewing (glad we got the new xm weather on the boat for radar) so we had to dodge it going SE for a while. Open water trolled for 2 hours in 1400 ft of water without a bite so we packed it in and headed to elbow to do some deep dropping. Boated some nice snowies, yellow edge, tiles, and sea bass and headed to the hill in 2-3 foot chop. Water looked ALOT better near elbow. I will try to post pics later. Catch em up:thumbup:


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

We were out there with you. Didn't make it out til 3:30. No sword bites, three yellowfins, biggest was 91. Never got a bite other than tuna. Ran home from storms after about 9:30.


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Good job Billy, gonna have to make it out there with ya sometime.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice report and great pics of the white.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweet!! nice white.


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Nice trip! Glad you did not just burn fuel! Looks like some good eats!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Not sure if it's still law, but either way it's a good idea to leave the billfish in the water unless you plan on harvesting it. The new FWC forum may clear that up.

Nice fish!


----------

